# Sie wissen, dass Sie in Ostdeutschland geboren wurden und aufgewachsen sind oder zu lange in der Ehemaligen DDR lebten wenn...



## DER SCHWERE (5 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## Sachse (5 Juli 2012)

köstlich zum lesen und so wahr :WOW:


----------



## chini72 (9 Juli 2012)

Trifft vieles zu. War trotzdem eine schöne Zeit!!


----------



## congo64 (9 Juli 2012)

liege bei 85 % ....


----------



## melker (7 Mai 2017)

ganz grosse Klasse,respekt,gute Arbeit.Habe oft schmunzeln müssen beim lesen.:thumbup:


----------



## opah1 (13 Mai 2017)

find ich Klasse


----------

